# New monolingual Italian dictionary on WR



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm exited to announce that we now have a monolingual Italian dictionary on WordReference.  We have licensed the "Italiano compatto" from Zanichelli.  It isn't the largest or most complete dictionary out there, but I think it will provide a good start for WordReference.

There are likely to be technical glitches (problems) with the new dictionary.  If you see anything that isn't right or can be improved, please write me through the Contact Us form at the bottom of this page.  (If you do write, please write in English or very simplistic Italian  ).

I hope you all find this new dictionary useful!

Mike


----------



## Alxmrphi

> I hope you all find this new dictionary useful!


 
Best new addition in a long time! 
By the way, how can we access it from the main dictionary page? I can see how to get at it from the forum but not from the main WordReference.com page and from the actual dictionary there isn't an option.
Given that 'altro..' only takes you to the main page, are there plans for this to be added? If you need to get to the dictionary do we have to go to the forums rather than the main page (or from the dictionary) ?


----------



## mkellogg

Alx,

You might need to refresh the page to get it to show the latest version.  Those homepages might be cached for up to 24 hours.


----------



## Alxmrphi

That did the trick


----------



## TimLA

VERY NICE!
Would you be able to make changes/modifications to it, or is it "fixed"?


----------



## mkellogg

TimLA said:


> VERY NICE!
> Would you be able to make changes/modifications to it, or is it "fixed"?


What is it?


----------



## TimLA

mkellogg said:


> What is it?


 
Can you add new words and definitions?
Can you modify/expand on existing definitions?
Or is the dictionary "fixed" (by contract or by its "programming") where no changes can be made?


----------



## mkellogg

Like all the dictionaries from other publishers, it is "fixed" (uneditable), but I do hope to offer a feature sometime in the near future that allows people to add to or comment on dictionary entries.


----------



## TimLA

Ok, gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Bel lavoro!


----------

